# problem with CCT (doesn't work)



## tidhar95 (Sep 8, 2010)

I downloaded the last version of CCT (0.9.5) and I activate it from calcubetimer.jar file from the winrar file. this is what I get:





I download java as they said from here: http://cube.garron.us/cct/readme.html#java
and it is still not work. what to do?


----------



## Edward (Sep 8, 2010)

Extract it


----------



## Toad (Sep 8, 2010)

As Edward said, you must first extract all the files from the WinRAR file.

Choose a suitable folder where you want CCT and all your times to be stored and extract to that. Then navigate to that folder in explorer and launch the .jar file from there.


----------

